# Thức uống tuyệt vời giúp bạn giảm cân đơn giản



## rvxbinhphuoc (21/1/22)

Thức uống tuyệt vời giúp bạn giảm cân đơn giản Nước chanh vẫn chưa "thần thánh" bằng 4 thức uống vừa không tốn nhiều tiền vừa giá cân điện tử 2 số lẻgiúp giảm cân "thần tốc" dưới đây đâu! Trà xanh giúp giảm cân an toàn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trà xanh có tác dụng đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất, tiêu hao năng lượng. Vì vậy, Cân phân tích điện tửsau khi ăn nhiều chất béo, bạn nên uống một cốc trà xanh để lượng mỡ nhanh chóng giải phóng. Mỡ thừa tích tụ dưới da sẽ tiêu hao dễ dàng hơn, từ đó giúp bạn lấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn, nhẹ nhàng. Sở dĩ trà xanh có tác dụng giảm béo vì trong trà xanh có chứa Catechin trong trà xanh có tác dụng lên chuyển hoá chất béo, làm giảm nồng độ chất béo trong máu như triglyceride, cholesterol, giảm tích tụ mỡ ở gan và ở các bộ phận khác của cơ thể. Chính vì thế, trà xanh được sử dụng rất nhiều trong các phương pháp giảm cân. Trà xanh có thể làm giảm lượng mỡ trong máu, thanh lọc, đào thải độc tố trong cơ thể giúp bạn có làn da tươi sáng và một cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Đối với những người thừa cân, béo phì, trà xanh là một trong những thức uống nên duy trì hàng ngày. Một chế độ luyện tập khoa học, một khẩu phần ăn hợp lý cùng uống trà xanh mỗi ngày giúp bạn rút ngắn thời gian giảm béo. Trà xanh có thể giúp cơ thể đốt cháy 100 đơn vị calo mỗi ngày. Cà phê đen giảm cân Vì sao cà phê đen lại giúp người béo giảm cân hiệu quả? Rất nhiều người đã đặt ra câu hỏi này. Lý do là vì, trong cà phê có chứa chất cafein, mà chất này sẽ giúp axit béo trong máu dần chuyển hóa thành các năng lượng dễ tiêu thụ. Muốn giảm cân cấp tốc hơn, bạn nên uống cà phê đen không đường, không sữa. Trong 100 gam cà phê đen chỉ chứa 2,55 calo mà thôi. Việc uống cà phê đen sẽ là cách đánh tan mỡ thừa nhanh chóng. Vì vậy, việc uống cà phê đen sẽ tăng cường sự đốt cháy chất béo cũng như tăng cường trao đổi chất. Từ đó, quá trình oxy hóa của các axit béo được tăng lên, làm điều kiện để cơ thể giảm nhanh lượng mỡ, giảm mỡ bụng một cách an toàn và hiệu quả. Giấm táo Axit axetic - thành phần hoạt tính trong giấm táo giúp tăng cường trao đổi chất và ngăn chặn sự thèm ăn. Ngoài ra, nó có thể làm chậm tốc độ thức ăn thoát ra khỏi dạ dày do đó giữ cho bạn cảm giác no lâu hơn. Khi bạn muốn giảm cân, hãy thử pha 1 - 2 thìa giấm táo vào 1 cốc nước và uống hàng ngày. Lưu ý tránh lạm dụng đồ uống này vì có thể ảnh hưởng không tốt đến dạ dày và ăn mòn men răng của bạn. Nếu bạn mắc bệnh đái tháo đường, tuyệt đối không nên thử phương pháp này. Vì việc làm rỗng dạ dày chậm trễ có thể làm trầm trọng thêm tình trạng, ví dụ chứng liệt dạ dày - một biến chứng khá phổ biến và nghiêm trọng của bệnh đái tháo đường. Trà đen Giống như trà xanh, trà đen chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, đặc biệt là polyphenol, giúp giảm nguy cơ béo phì. Theo một đánh giá năm 2018 cho thấy, polyphenol trong trà làm giảm mức độ hấp thụ chất béo và đường của cơ thể, do đó làm giảm lượng calo của bạn và hỗ trợ giảm cân. Đồ uống cần tránh trong quá trình giảm cân Rượu: Rượu chứa nhiều calo và có giá trị dinh dưỡng tối thiểu. Rượu cũng gây ra cảm giác thèm ăn và buồn nôn. Ngoài ra, việc phá vỡ các chất độc trong rượu có nghĩa là cơ thể bạn có ít thời gian hơn để phân hủy chất béo và calo. Soda: Thường xuyên uống soda có thể gây béo phì vì nó chứa nhiều đường và giá cân điện tử 4 số lẻít chất dinh dưỡng. Ngay cả soda ăn kiêng cũng làm tăng vòng éo và mỡ bụng của bạn. Nước trái cây đóng hộp: Nước ép trái cây đóng hộp thường chứa nhiều đường. Thêm vào đó, nó thiếu chất xơ có nghĩa là nó sẽ không giúp bạn no.


----------

